# my brothers nova......



## qkenuf4u2 (Aug 10, 2009)

replicating my brothers 69 nova ss 427 4 speed car..... need to figure out what program to use to make the decals and get the sidepipes mounted up but other than that it went smooth.....and some minor detailing...



















:thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I've seen this decal set before. I think it was in a Van model.
I'll look thru my decals and see if I have it.
Nice Nova by the way,
I like the rear fender flares and the fat Tires.
The Cragar SS wheels look great on this bodystyle Nova.

Great Build Up. Nice Model.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes Yes, Nice Nova. I always had an eye for that car. Sweet!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice work on the mods. Brothers Nova really brings the '80s flavor on! LOL

I'll look into my decal stash as I thought I had a couple of decals that look like that too. 
Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice novas :thumbsup:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

My Dad bought a 69 Nova for my Mom. When I was 18 I learned to drive, in that car. I wished my Dad was a gearhead and got Mom an SS or at least a 2 door. No dad bought a 69 Nova 6 Cyl. sedan. a little bit after I got my License my cousin had a copper color 73 Nova SS 350. he was selling it and I took one test drive and wanted that thing bad. My uncle forbade the sale of that car to me, stating "You never sell a used car to family"
Grrrrrrrrrrr...........

Max Bryant


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

MightyMax said:


> My Dad bought a 69 Nova for my Mom. When I was 18 I learned to drive, in that car. I wished my Dad was a gearhead and got Mom an SS or at least a 2 door. No dad bought a 69 Nova 6 Cyl. sedan. a little bit after I got my License my cousin had a copper color 73 Nova SS 350. he was selling it and I took one test drive and wanted that thing bad. My uncle forbade the sale of that car to me, stating "You never sell a used car to family".
> 
> Max Bryant


He's right. you dont sell. you give.
thats how it worked in my family.
Of course, everyone is still after my Torino.
maybe my wife will be kind and give it to someone after I die.:tongue:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Great job... I like to see when someone builds a replica of a real one... Best of luck with the decals !!!*


----------

